# Two interviews with woodworking professionals



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all -

I thought you might be interested in two interviews I've done for a website my buddy is running.

One is with a 3RD generation small-town Ontario success story who's training the 4TH generation.
You can read it here - http://thewoodworkersnews.com/2013/04/john-***********************************-lessons-learned/

The second is with the newest owner of a 167-year-old family business small-town Ontario lumberyard.
You can read it here - http://thewoodworkersnews.com/2013/11/century-mill-lumber-meeting-the-needs-of-its-customers-for-167-years/

Thanks for taking a read.

Howard


----------

